# Best song in a game you've played?



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

_*Post and share music from any game you've played that you really enjoyed listening to.
*__________________________________________________
_Read before posting:_
-Don't like a song that someone posted,don't start a fight over it._ ( Its a really idiotic thing to do.)_
-Try not to get too off topic.
-Make sure the video your posting is the actual music and not just some music added into the video.
- If you want to shorten your post and make it look spiffy,visit the BBCode list Here.
_________________________________________________
_Other threads similar to this:_

Who was the strongest boss you ever delt with? 

_________________________________________________
One of my favorites would have to be the song played when battling Cackletta in.. 


Mario and Luigi: SuperStar Saga


http://www.youtube.com/v/aubeJILpGjE&feature=related


It made the boss fight seem so much more cooler than it actually was. c:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm...that's a toughy...I don't really have the sound up when i play games, but the Burger King Pocket Racing Game has this cool "song" in it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm... there's so many, Metal Gear has some awesome ones but a lot of other games have awesome music, the beginning of Chrono Cross is real good too... I love most Final Fantasy music too, too many to pick from.

Oh and I luv Kirby music. c=
Same examples...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lep38Qxrg6o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxkU7tol3bE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKW3MT-8PU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_bwHlDD9No
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27-DsLJ76aA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SneYMN66cEs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDGBUp25i8u
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KXiVBA7svc


----------



## blinkerz (Jan 19, 2009)

Any song on Cruisin' USA. (N64)

Any song on Dr. Mario.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 19, 2009)

The Super Smash Bros. Brawl instrumental theme that plays when you are selecting what type of Brawl you want to play.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jan 19, 2009)

'eyes on me' from FF8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-_Did76LXQ


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

[quote="b]Any song on Cruisin' USA. (N64)

Any song on Dr. Mario.[/quote]I love the Dr. Mario theme song. Its real catchy. <3

@ Ryudo_Dragoon

Kirby music always puts you in a happy mood. I used to always "abuse" listening to _Sand Canyon_. xD;


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 19, 2009)

Bloody Tears from _Castlevania_


----------



## PK-Orange (Jan 19, 2009)

-Terra's theme from final fantasy 6
-Toad's factory from Mario kart wii
-Dire Dire Docks from mario 64

There are a LOT i like!


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> 'eyes on me' from FF8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-_Did76LXQ


That was really pretty. <3


@ Galen

I heard someone play the song on Youtube and it sounded _very _good. :'D


----------



## Sean (Jan 19, 2009)

I have two favorites.
The original Animal Crossing theme, and the song in this level of Link's Crossbow Training.
http://www.youtube.com/v/4Bor1-RWWDo


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> Nynaeve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, most of the remixes are amazing, too!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2009)

Lake Hylia in LOZ: Twilight Princess =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hmm... there's so many, Metal Gear has some awesome ones but a lot of other games have awesome music, the beginning of Chrono Cross is real good too... I love most Final Fantasy music too, too many to pick from.
> 
> Oh and I luv Kirby music. c=
> Same examples...
> ...


I updated my post and decided to give this topic a bump. c=
They are just some of the songs that I could find on youtube that I like.


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

_Final Fantasy VII Music - J-E-N-O-V-A 
I liked that one and the SSBB songs posted. xP _

Thanks for the bump,Ryudo. <3

c:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sonic Adventure 2, nuff said.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 19, 2009)

Legend of Zelda wind waker music and Twilight princess music. They were THE BEST.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 19, 2009)

Mega Man 2: Dr. Wily's Castle 1 and 2.
Mario Kart 64: Rainbow Road.
Mega Man 2: Title theme.
Earthbound: Pokey Means Business. 
Earthbound: Onett.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgC5Bbyh1jg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gt3-ngkbSU&feature=related
*^ From Shining The Holy Ark for Sega Saturn
One of my Favorite 1st Person RPG's* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbtqmAOwfS0&feature=related
*^The Brawl Theme Song Opening*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_iAmGFJHZI
*^Wind Waker Opening*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiq06cQPH44
*^Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess Orchestra Piece #2
And Hyrule Theme (twilight, and Ocarina of Time)*


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 19, 2009)

Boss choir B - Chaos Legions. Soooooo rad.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOGhNuOGr9Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy8p9r_b84s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRDmirJATKs&feature=related


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 19, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOGhNuOGr9Q&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy8p9r_b84s&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRDmirJATKs&feature=related


I just realized those are some of the games from the orange box.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

My Patch - Jim Noir - Little Big Planet

only one i can think of at the moment
there are more, im just doing homework


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZIKPdDRie4&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jE4DaBPfcc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFoglP24zlE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0ZTyCxbdok
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7w08OQpAZU
Obviously I have a lot more favorites. However these are songs I believe not to many people acknowledge.


----------



## KHero (Jan 19, 2009)

Any songs from Kingdom Hearts II. But, I love the Opening Thematics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ3n0gOv9Is


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Trying to think of more, but some of them are just annoying.


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

KHero said:
			
		

> Any songs from Kingdom Hearts II. But, I love the Opening Thematics.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ3n0gOv9Is


I loved the opening the first time I heard it. <3


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 19, 2009)

Do Guitar Hero: World Tour created songs count?


----------



## KHero (Jan 19, 2009)

Me tto. I've wanted it on my iPod forever, but I haven't gotten around to buying the soundtrack. Sadly, iTunes doesn't carry it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

KHero said:
			
		

> Me tto. I've wanted it on my iPod forever, but I haven't gotten around to buying the soundtrack. Sadly, iTunes doesn't carry it.


usually, the songs on guitar hero are real songs. So try looking up well known songs from guitar hero and then look at the imixes.


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Do Guitar Hero: World Tour created songs count?


Uhm,not really. xD


----------



## Nigel (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the GTA Sound tracks. My favourite is the Vice City one. The songs were great and the chat shows were hilarious.

I also like some of the LoZ Medleys.


----------



## KHero (Jan 19, 2009)

Whoops, should've quoted Muse. I meant the KHII music. xD


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww. Alright.

This one is next on the list.
Also, I love the guitar in this song.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

There are three:

Super Mario Galaxy - Bowser Battle Theme
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RJqrQJr_vrc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/RJqrQJr_vrc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Final Destination
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eyoR-Pg6o0c'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/eyoR-Pg6o0c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Sonic Unleashed - Perfect Gaia Theme
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fJMWeFtqzTI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fJMWeFtqzTI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

There's just something about latin singing that makes music EPIC...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There are three:
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy - Bowser Battle Theme
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/RJqrQJr_vrc'>
> ...


perfect gaia and the original theme are awesome!


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

Love this one.
_
Sonic 3: Azure Lake_
http://www.youtube.com/v/XHJz228QZ7k


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's too bad that you only get to hear Endless Possibility, the MAIN theme, during the credits.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Portal - Still Alive


----------



## John102 (Jan 19, 2009)

Simple And Clean is my favorite song, but the SSBB final destination one is good too.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

1. Some crazy techno song I heard during a mission in Timesplitters 2

2. Most of the Music from Sonic Adventure 2 (which I now loathe)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> 1. Some crazy techno song I heard during a mission in Timesplitters 2


I loved Timesplitters, and I know what you mean with the music.
R.I.P Free Radical.


----------



## Muse (Jan 20, 2009)

Pokemon: Diamond/Pearl


http://www.youtube.com/v/whX6TVUDF-E&feature=related


The battle theme for Cynthia was just so awsome.


----------



## Carlos (Jan 20, 2009)

NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams

http://www.youtube.com/v/hZ3EiydeUsA&feature=related

Dream Dreams
Love this song.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm partial to "Aria de Mezzo Carattere" from the opera "Maria and Draco" in Final Fantasy 6.  The fact that an opera was written for the game was astounding.  It's one of my favorite moments in gaming, and one of my favorite songs in gaming.  I will do this song justice in real life.  Someday.

Aria de Mezzo Carattere

I recommend that everybody look up the full 12 minute opera "Maria and Draco" on Youtube.  It's fantastic. 

And I've never played FFVIII, but "Eyes on Me" is a wonderful song.  I performed this in real life- playing the Piano Collections version, while singing it.  

Nobuo Uematsu is awesome.


----------



## Erica (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQAkelOoJNw



BEAUTIFUL<3

3 am on Animal Crossing.


----------



## KHero (Jan 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Portal - Still Alive


I completely forgot about this. This song is great too. I love playing it on Rock Band.


----------



## MygL (Jan 20, 2009)

i gotso some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

srry but idont know how to post the video here =P so heres the link

kingdom hearts

kingdom hearts intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN7fKazMraA

kingdom hearts intro 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch7wwwnyNbE

twilight town battle theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKT3Qde3tzI&feature=related


LoZ

molgera battle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmPSKJ_rCVo

song of healing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUNbm3vO4Cg

ocarina of time meddley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DYSp4qHiNc

midnas lament 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyLdWEFQCyg&feature=channel_page

tai tai heights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UDGmQ7VCoQ&feature=channel_page


sonic

live and learn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9zZus_1_ag

open your heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_MCPcjxP0&feature=related

sonic heros intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7jFNXekDBk


kirby

gourmet race (of course =3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKW3MT-8PU

checker knights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09Wyf081JT8


animal crossing

go kk rider!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UDGmQ7VCoQ&feature=channel_page

title 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWu9jSIILZg&feature=channel_page


brawl

main theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbtqmAOwfS0&feature=channel_page


yoshi

ending yoshis story
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZJ7wR1RFhw&feature=channel_page


mother

porkys theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5CjB16gM94&feature=channel_page

mother 3 love theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF9hfnauy5s&feature=channel_page


kid icarus 

underworld
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dClKAO6QU6Q&feature=channel_page

and sum other but i dun remember, also yea i love brawl songs xD


----------



## KHero (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, guess you can't make up your mind for your all-time favorite.


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KFFPdF-KY8
I love super paper mario, paper mario the thousand year door and the original one paper mario!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, on Half Life, when the music kicks in, it is fantastic.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite... But i do like most of the music from: S3K, Paper Mario 2, and the Halo series.


----------



## Callum1064 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have a favourite but I'll have to go with the Super Mario Galaxy soundtrack.
The Purple coin theme sure is catchy


----------



## Link (Jan 21, 2009)

Zelda music. Nuff said.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOES!!!!

I didn't know 

When did it happen?


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 21, 2009)

Music from Mega Man 2. My favs would be Dr. Wily's Castle, Woodman's theme, and Bubble Man's theme.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I downloaded it! The full song!


----------



## JJH (Jan 21, 2009)

Not counting songs in Guitar Hero or Rock Band, I'd have to say Ocarina of Time Medley from SSBB, or any version of Twister (Twister, Twister Remix, and Twister Gang Mix) from The World Ends with You. That song had some awesome music in it.


----------



## Collen (Jan 27, 2009)

Smiles and Tears  from earthbound 
[URL]


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that I've been playing Fallout 3 alot.
I've been loving the music in it...
 I Don't Want to Set the World On Fire - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSajHaXt_O8
Way Back Home - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmAOZ-I8Yq8&feature=channel


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love Super Smash Bros. Brawl Opening Theme.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 27, 2009)

Pikmin 2 "End of the Day" Theme.  Good song.  Short but sweet.


----------



## Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/crfrKqFp0Zg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/crfrKqFp0Zg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfrKqFp0Zg
yeah better with a flute and beat boxing XD
nuff said.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/crfrKqFp0Zg'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/crfrKqFp0Zg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


May be cool, but this isn't in a game.
As far as I'm aware.


----------



## Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u even no what he is playing? oh gawd...seriously..>.>


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS WICKED AWESOME


----------



## Tyrai (Jan 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7 - One Winged Angel

Devil May Cry 3 - Devils Never Cry

Devil May Cry 3 - Battle Theme

Final Fantasy 7 - J-E-N-O-V-A

Final Fantasy 7 - Battle Theme[/url

Final Fantasy 7 - Boss Battle

Final Fantasy 8 - The Man with the Machine Gun

Final Fantasy 9 - Battle Theme

Final Fantasy 9 - Trance Kuja Battle Theme

Yes! Thats alot, I'm a Final Fantasy nut. Love the series! ^^"


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because this has never ever been shown to anyone before that has any interest in videogames.
In fact, I think you may of just Discovered this fine catch.


----------



## Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erm... its the super mario bros theme. if you've never played it...-.-
and if u type it in in utube this is like the first vid that comes up.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
I know, I'm not a moron.
I have heard it before... jeez.


----------

